# Is This Strong Enough - Aquarium Stand



## Crick07 (Nov 14, 2012)

I am building an aquarium stand for a 90 gallon tank and once it's all said and done this thing needs to hold up 1,000 lbs. I almost have the framing done and wanted opinions whether I should add more support or this is fine. 

As you can see, there is going to be 2 middle leg supports (front and back) that I don't have on yet but they will be half-lapped into the top and bottom. The top surface will be 3/4'' ply. The small 2x2's you see are just nailers and a support for a shelf.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

That will be plenty strong.What are you going to cover the 2x4s with?
Please show pics when its done.
I also make my own stands like to see how everyone else makes thiers.
Looks very good so far.


----------



## Crick07 (Nov 14, 2012)

I just finished this one and it is going to look very similar to it. However, the stand in this photo isn't made for an aquarium and nowhere near the weight.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Crick07 said:


> I am building an aquarium stand for a 90 gallon tank and once it's all said and done this thing needs to hold up 1,000 lbs. I almost have the framing done and wanted opinions whether I should add more support or this is fine.
> 
> As you can see, there is going to be 2 middle leg supports (front and back) that I don't have on yet but they will be half-lapped into the top and bottom. The top surface will be 3/4'' ply. The small 2x2's you see are just nailers and a support for a shelf.


To answer your question, yes this will be more than strong enough.

This is my 90 gallon stand. This was originally a TV/VCR stand made from 3/4in plywood with solid wood edges. I glued in 1x6 oak verticals for the main support. The tank rests on two 1/6 boards. I routed a groove for the 1x6 verticals.

The tanks are designed to be supported at the ends, so you do not need the middle verticals, if this will help your design.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dave Paine said:


> The tanks are designed to be supported at the ends, so you do not need the middle verticals, if this will help your design.


If that's true, I don't agree with it. I've made aquariums and aquarium stands. I believe in fully supporting the bottom perimeter edge of glass or acrylic aquariums.

What I see in the OP's pictures is basically a 2x4 frame. Wood on end isn't compressible. So there's no problem with supporting the vericcal weight (unless the joints fail). Where the framework is basically weak is at the corners, where a vertical member meets a horizontal member. If that connection is supported to prevent racking (lateral movement), it will be sturdy. 

That could be accomplished by simply adding to the surfaces something like plywood that attaches to both members keeping them at 90 degrees. It could also be solid wood, and if so, the add on piece should be wide enough to provide the joint a gusset.








 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

"The tanks are designed to be supported at the ends, so you do not need the middle verticals, if this will help your design."

I used to sell aquarium tanks and stands. I never heard/saw any manufacturer make this claim. Please provide a reference that is generic and not just to a specific manufacturer.

George


----------



## Crick07 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses. I went ahead and put the middle verticals in just for good measure. Plus, it acts as a door stop for the 2 doors and something to attach the half shelf too. Feels like you could put a car on top of it.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

"Feels like you could put a car on top of it."

The way you built it you could.

George


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> "The tanks are designed to be supported at the ends, so you do not need the middle verticals, if this will help your design."
> 
> I used to sell aquarium tanks and stands. I never heard/saw any manufacturer make this claim. Please provide a reference that is generic and not just to a specific manufacturer.
> 
> George


I would if I could. I did my design in Sept of 2004. I searched for information at the time.

I will not be able to replicate the sites I found at this point.

So it is up to the individual to make their design choices.

My stand has supported the 90 gal tank since Sept of 2004.


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Looking good to me. I've built a few aquarium stands. I'll be building one for a BIG tank soon. My next tank is going to be 500-800 gallons so it'll be a beast. Here's the one I did recently:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/aquarium-stand-45599/


----------



## Crick07 (Nov 14, 2012)

What do you recommend using on the vertical edges for trim?

Yours looks really good.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Crick07 said:


> What do you recommend using on the vertical edges for trim?
> 
> Yours looks really good.


What were you planning on?









 







.


----------



## Crick07 (Nov 14, 2012)

On the couple other's I've built I've used outside corner molding, however, this stand measures 49 5/16" wide. I was going to somehow split the gap on each side and use something wide to try and get by using 1 sheet of ply.


----------

